# some cemetery pics



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

With the close to full moon tonight I decided to go out and take a few pics of the cemetery. Not everything is out yet but the tombstones and columns are so why not. For some odd reason my camera was picking up lots of reds as you will see in the pics. I would imagine it is because of the lights of the city bouncing off the clouds. Anyway, I appreciate feedback as to what I can do to make this better. Thanks

































Annie isn't quite be deadified yet but she will soon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

My favorite>


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job!! The doll is creepy.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That looks good! You take great photos!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love them all.Looks so real.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool pics with the moon , the cross one my fav to.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Love it! FE is right, by the way. That really is an incredible pic with the moon slightly behind the clouds and your spooky tombstone/lighting. Gorgeous.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice job Tuck! Looking quite spooky. I noticed the same redness in my Sandman pictures...must be something in the Indianapolis air....


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

They look great to me, I would be really cool to have those red clouds on Halloween night


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, it does look very, very creepy, especially with that doll!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

That's awesome. and yeah the cross photo is freaking fantastic!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great pictures, I need a tripod!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everybody. I'm not sure why so much red showed up either but I hope it comes back on halloween night.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pics, and I love some of your tombstones. The moon gives it that extra spooky feel. What do you use to light your haunt?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Could you ask for better moon/cloud cooperation!!
Happy Halloween! & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Good job. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> What do you use to light your haunt?


Nothing spectacular just some blue floodlights attached to $3 floodlight yard spikes. There is a green flood in the coffin. That's really it.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

*Now with 100% more fog*

So I built a Vortex fog chiller today out of a 5 gallon bucket and hooked it up to my 400 watt fogger. I was amazed by the amount of low lying fog it actually put out for such a small fogger. Anyway some of these pics are blurry but I wanted to show how well the chiller worked and encourage everybody who hasn't made one to make it. It cost less than $5 to make.

The beginning








A little more fog








My reaper (wow that lantern is shiny)








Full on fog








A slight breeze kicked it up a bit


----------

